# Can Radon cause nasal cancer in dogs?



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

It *may* be possible but I think either your Vet or a Vet Oncologist would be able to answer your question better.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

That is why I asked about environmental issues. Are you in a high radon area?


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Research does indicate Radon as a cause of respiratory cancers in humans and dogs, but the exposure needs to be long term. If you want to get into the weeds, there is research that can be found on-line. Here is a link to a study conducted by the National Research Council. Health Effects of Exposure to Radon: BEIR VI | The National Academies Press Its old but comprehensive. You can download the executive summary or the whole study by putting in your email address. As Carolina Mom noted above it would be a good idea to consult your vet or an oncologist.


----------



## goldens9 (Apr 7, 2020)

Has your Golden been vaccinated? 
Did you read and research each and every ingredient in the vaccine yourself? Learn about the toxic toxins side effects.
The toxins in vaccines are injected into the body. There is no way for the body to get rid of these toxins, so the body is ripe for cancer.
A retired vet with goldens told me that goldens are so sensitive to chemicals, especially the toxic chemicals injected directly into the body.
Most allopathic vets will never let on to the truth as that is not financially viable for them. Learn more at TheTruthAboutVaccines.com documentary 
Anyway the vet said when he started working as a vet, he vaccinated his goldens, and they developed all kinds of cancers and lives were short, dying at 4,5 and maybe 8 years old.
He stopped vaccinating, and said there were no more allergies, no more strange illnesses, and no more cancer, and they lived easily to 17 healthy years.
He said growing up as a child, they never vaccinated the goldens, and the goldens mostly lived long healthy lives to about 17, eating cheap pet food
and healthy table scraps of meats, veggies, fruit, kefir, yogurt, etc.
He said over vaccinated dogs have so many health issues which is unheard of in the dogs that were not vaccinated.
So do your homework, as why should we make our pets suffer from health issues and cancer by injecting them with toxins.
Not to mention the money you will save in vet bills by keeping your pets healthy by not injecting pets with toxic poisons.


----------



## Briarbquick (Jan 5, 2022)

I know this post is a year old but it is eye opening. Last Feb 2021 we had our 10 year old dog get nasal cancer and 2 months later had to put him down. 3 weeks after putting him down, our 7 year old dog started symptoms and tumors and was diagnosed with the same type (just more on the roof of her mouth at first). We treated her for 3 months or so before it wasn't able to be treated and we had to put her down. The vet stated he wasn't concerned with household conditions when I brought up the WHY questions, just said it wasn't rare to have two older dogs get the dame diagnosis. Now 5 months after we had to put down the last dog.....ANOTHER of our dogs (approx 10 years old) has a large tumor growing on the side of her face and the vet confirmed it was cancer and the tumor started at the edge of her sinuses. We decided against treatment due to her age and condition but so far she is still happy and eating normally. How does 3 dogs in the same household getting cancer in less than a year happen? This has been a disaster. I just ordered 3 different radon testers and spent $300 to test our home. 
Anyone else have ideas?


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

What a very tragic set of circumstances. So genuinely sorry for your loss. There is the old saw that correlation does not equal causality but it seems a huge coincidence that all three of your dogs would develop the same cancers without there being something going on environmentally. I also think you need to consult a veterinary oncologist rather than rely on your primary care vet's opinion. It could be radon but it could also be some other environmental factor. I truly hope you can sort this out.


----------

